# [SOLVED] IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?



## gh1138 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wasn't sure whether to post here or in networking.

I work for a small company that outsources IT. They updated several network items and now I can no longer use USB flash drives. (It's a Windows network with Win7 on PC.) Previously I would copy numerous PDF files to a flash drive as I work from home a couple of days a week. With the new updates, I can no longer use flash drives. I've been burning the files to a disk, but that takes several minutes compared to a few seconds via flash drive.

The guy at my office that corresponds with the IT contractor has been trying to get the policy changed on my PC (honest, I swear!), but several attempts have failed, and I can tell it's not a priority for either of them.

Does anyone think/know if I could install an IDE/USB adapter to IDE port on motherboard and run a cable outside the case for a flash drive? Or would this be detected by group policy and be blocked?

If not, I wonder if I could install an e-SATA PCI card and get an e-SATA flash drive? (I'm not sure if group policies would typically forbid just USB drives, or any type of flash drive.)

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

1) Open a free account on Dropbox, (Microsoft OneDrive, Google Drive, or similar).
2) Login to your Dropbox account from work and Upload the file(s).
3) Login to your Dropbox account from home and Download the file(s).

Another option: If you have an Android smartphone, you might try AirDroid. It allows you to transfer files between your computers and phone via WiFi.

Yet another option might be to email the files to yourself at home.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

Hi gh1138,

Do you have a gmail e-mail account? If so, then you should automatically have Google Drive. Google Drive is similar to Dropbox, an online storage. Hope everything works out well for you and feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## gh1138 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

Well, thanks for those replies. My work internet connection is through a DSL VPN connection to a remote site located at our HQ in a rural area. Internet speed is very slow. 

As a result, it's much faster to burn a disc than to upload the files.

If anyone knows whether a IDE/USB adapter or a eSATA PCI card might work, I'd appreciate their comments as well!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

You would need a powered eSATA port to get plug-and-play eSATA connectivity. eSATA flash drives include a USB cable that also needs to plugged in to power the device.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

Do you even had Admin rights on the PC? If USB support is disabled, likely not. Without Admin rights, you won't be able to install new hardware/drivers.

So back to hounding your IT support.


----------



## gh1138 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

Good question, JimE. I am an administrator on the PC, and I was wondering if it would allow me to install hardware. The PC will allow me to install some programs (e.g., DisplayFusion, Adobe Acrobat updates), but it won't allow me to update others such as Adobe Flash.

After googling last night, I found where you can often use a SD card and reader as a flash drive as it's recognized as a camera/media device, so I tried it this morning, and it worked!

I've already asked our IT correspondent if he's OK with that solution. He said that would be fine. (I'm keeping a copy of that email!) I'm still curious though, if the IDE adapter would work. If anyone thinks it may, I'm tempted to try it as I think it would be fun to attempt.

Thanks, and any other thoughts are still appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*



gh1138 said:


> I'm still curious though, if the IDE adapter would work. If anyone thinks it may, I'm tempted to try it as I think it would be fun to attempt.


Have a make and model number, or maybe a link for that IDE adapter?


----------



## gh1138 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

Well, I'm a little embarrassed. I guess I was thinking old school. My subject and posts should have referred to a SATA to USB adapter!!!

As far as make/model, I hadn't really gotten that far. I had browsed for some on newegg and Amazon but didn't really have any particular ones in mind. Would it make a difference?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

Oh, I see. I was going to try and read up on whatever it was you had found. Don't know that I've ever seen an adapter that plugged into a SATA port on the motherboard as well as connected to the PSU for power, and then had a female USB port on the other end ... all so the computer wouldn't think it wasn't a USB port. AFAIK it would still need to use a USB driver to send and receive data through the female USB port and USB flash drive controller.


----------



## gh1138 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: IDE to USB adapter to use flash drive as hard drive?*

OK. I think I follow what you're saying. I was looking at the adapters which let you use an IDE/SATA drive through a USB port, and I wondered if I could use it the other way around with a USB female to female adapter. I hadn't even thought about the power supply part.

Guess I'll stick with the SD card and reader. That will save me some money as well.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem. :smile:


----------

